# McDonald's - 16th and Yonge



## conix67

This McDonald's is the only location I'm aware of with an aquarium. It's a fairly large one, at least 240G, dual overflows in the middle, fake plants and african cichlids.

We enjoyed Egg McMuffins for breakfast, while watching and playing with this large white fish in front of us.

The pic is from Iphone 3G (not GS).


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

your pic isn't work'n


----------



## ameekplec.

Mmmmm mcdonalds. I could go for some right now.


----------



## bigfishy

That is a Giant White Gourami and can grow up to 20" in length


----------



## KnaveTO

That tank wouldn't survive DT Toronto


----------



## shark

i luv it what is that a fake plant on the left side?


----------



## conix67

What goes on in DT McDonalds???  

Yeah all plants are fake, I believe. However, they look pretty good.


----------



## Jackson

conix67 said:


> What goes on in DT McDonalds???


Have you seen what lives down there?

I like that tank I was surprised to see it when I went in there this week


----------



## KnaveTO

Jackson said:


> Have you seen what lives down there?
> 
> I like that tank I was surprised to see it hwen I went in there this week


Watch it! I live DT Toronto


----------



## Jackson

KnaveTO said:


> Watch it! I live DT Toronto


LMAO lets just say not all the people down there are bad


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

that's a cool tank. i love the gourami.


----------



## shark

HAHAH lol i like the black gravel though looks sickk


----------



## ameekplec.

Jackson said:


> LMAO lets just say not all the people down there are bad


No, most are pretty crazy. The worst MDs? Check out the 24hr one at Queen and Spadina at 3 am on a sunday morning.

I live downtown too


----------



## KnaveTO

I work out near that one Ameek... it is pretty crazy during the day as well.


----------



## Platypus

I wonder who takes care of it... It would be really funny if the employees just threw in a burger at feeding time.


----------



## Jackson

Thats why I stay away from DT


----------



## shark

LOL cant argue with that logic


----------



## characinfan

KnaveTO said:


> That tank wouldn't survive DT Toronto


Hey! A bunch of the Vietnamese places on Spadina just north of Queen have big fish tanks (goldfish, mostly, but big ones) and if you haven't been to Angkor Restaurant at Gerrard & Broadview, they have a huge tank with some pretty big catfish in there.

. . . not that these tanks are gorgeous, but still. . .


----------



## conix67

I and my son went back for breakfast on his PD day.. he really like the giant white gourami(?)...



















and while we were busy eating, one of the staff there begain daily maintenance including feeding, so I managed to catch some details of this setup

No they did not feed burger, actually burgers were not available (still breakfast time)










lighting taken care of by a coralife fixture with 3 MH bulbs










Series of shots under the tank - lots of equipment

Temperature controller, MH ballast visible..










Several filter cartridge units, UV sterlizer unit, pipes from overflow to sump, chiller










Sump with bioballs, all sides are padded with noise reducing foam pads










Also some large plecs in the tank -


----------



## planter

There is a MD's in Mississauga that has a SW tank.

It's on Burnhamthorpe Rd just west on Mavis Rd. I haven't been there in 2 years but I remember it being pretty big as well.


----------



## ameekplec.

Nice - 3x MH for a FW tank. Now there's another overly expensive corporate customer tank...

Looks like it's being maintained ok though  Although it is crowed as hell. . .


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Nice - 3x MH for a FW tank. Now there's another overly expensive corporate customer tank...
> 
> Looks like it's being maintained ok though  Although it is crowed as hell. . .


Not only it's a FW tank, but also there are no live plants. So the MHs are purely for aesthetics..

It's crowded, but it's a large tank ( 72x36x24 ?)..


----------



## AquaNeko

conix67 said:


> I and my son went back for breakfast on his PD day.. he really like the giant white gourami(?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while we were busy eating, one of the staff there begain daily maintenance including feeding, so I managed to catch some details of this setup
> 
> No they did not feed burger, actually burgers were not available (still breakfast time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lighting taken care of by a coralife fixture with 3 MH bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Series of shots under the tank - lots of equipment
> 
> Temperature controller, MH ballast visible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several filter cartridge units, UV sterlizer unit, pipes from overflow to sump, chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sump with bioballs, all sides are padded with noise reducing foam pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some large plecs in the tank -


;; Those are some huge plecos. BTW was that taken with your iphone? I'm going to have to check that place out if I'm in the area.


----------



## Cory

I wish I had that account lol.. My gut instinct though tells me that the franchisee is the one who set up and takes care of this tank. Now if someone could find a tim horton's with a fish tank!


----------



## ameekplec.

I don't think it was a hobbyist who set this up. No FW keeper would set up a non planted tank up with metal halides and a JBJ Artica chiller too. That's an extra $3000 just to unnecessarily light and heat and cool the tank.


----------



## Riceburner

good point.


personally, I'd set up a mega tank and write it off.  ...without unnecessary spending though.


----------



## conix67

AquaNeko said:


> ;; Those are some huge plecos. BTW was that taken with your iphone? I'm going to have to check that place out if I'm in the area.


Yeah these are taken with my iphone 3G


----------



## pstavert

There is a tank in the McD's by me aswell... in mississauga


----------



## Cory

ameekplec. said:


> I don't think it was a hobbyist who set this up. No FW keeper would set up a non planted tank up with metal halides and a JBJ Artica chiller too. That's an extra $3000 just to unnecessarily light and heat and cool the tank.


Well, it wouldn't make any more sense for a professional to set it up like that either lol. Maybe there was another plan for the tank originally? The odd mix of fish is also what makes me think it isn't professionally done. Unless the owner asked for those specific fish, I don't see a service provider putting in unnecessarily large and complicated fish into the tank. If I'm picking the fish I put in whatever won't cause trouble unless I get a specific request. Anything is possible though. Maybe someone can ask next time they're there ?


----------



## ameekplec.

True. But if it's a BA set up, then you never know.

Looks like it might have been purchased with the intention of running a reef, but went FW instead since it's like 1/100 of the cost...

The dual overflow set up looks like it was going for a 360 deg view - and the pentair modules probably aren't necessary for a FW tank. 

Hmm, just noticed the first pic - the bottom of the center brace is submerged.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

maybe it's a standard approved tank that McFranchises can order/set-up when they are building their stores? that's what i was thinking. they might call up head office and say, "i'd like an aquarium in my franchise." and the head offoce says,"okay, we have these two(or whatever) approved complete tank set-ups. which do you want?" and it adds x amount to their franchise building costs. i'm not a buisness person but that makes more sense to me because they have everything down to the picture frames regulated at mcd's. my moms freind used to own a mcd's (in elliot lake) and if something needed repair they aren't even allowed to go replace it with matching stuff from the hardware store. it has to come from their head office.


----------



## Riceburner

Good point...Lick's is like that...even if it costs more(which it always does)you have to get it thru HO.


----------

